# Sharing between XP pc and Vista laptop?



## PizzImperfect (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi there,

I recently went out and treated myself to a HP Pavillion 9500 laptop, as my PC was becoming dated and i wanted something portable.

I have them networked together via a Netgear WPN824v2, wirelessly, and also I have a PS3 connected via Ethernet cable. All 3 can access the internet without an issue.

I am trying to share certain folders between the PC and laptop, but not having much success. I have ran through the network setup wizard on both, enabled simple file sharing, changed the properties of the folders i'm trying to share, to share on the network (now it has a little hand icon) and also turned on network visability on my Vista laptop. 

When i click network on the laptop, all i see is: My laptop,
TVersity Media Server (for my PS3), and 'Residential Gateway'

Clicking Residential Gateway takes me to my router settings page.

As i believe from what i've read, i should find my shared folders here...

Can anyone shed some light on my problem?

Thanks for reading,

Peter


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Windows XP And Vista On The LAN Together


----------



## PizzImperfect (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.

I must admit, having read that page a couple of times there are a few things that seem above my head, at least in the way its explained there.

I tried a couple of things from it though, i downloaded the LLTD responder update for my XP PC and turned the DHCP broadcast flag off.

Still i'm unable to view the files though.

If theres something i missed that could still be affecting it, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,

Peter


----------



## PizzImperfect (Dec 20, 2007)

Also, i just tried to view a network map on my Vista laptop, and it said i had to change the network type to 'Private' from 'Public'. I did this, and it then shows my XP PC on the map, and basicly my network setup.

Sadly, i still can't view the folders under 'Network' 

Peter


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt for the following commands.

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------

